# Springfield XD40 ???



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

I recently purchased an XD. The last 2 times to the range it has been shooting hard to the left after a few rounds. The first few shots are great but once I get to about a dozen rounds it it starts hiting left again.
Has anyone experienced this before? Either with an XD or another type?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

are you sure its the gun and not you? try loosening your grip a bit. after a few shots from a .40 a lot of people seem to really squeeze down on the pistol to compensate for the recoil and thats why you pull your shots. push out with your strong hand and pull with your support hand. also pay attention to your trigger pull. squeeze, dont jerk. 

if you find your starting to pull again, try this. with an empty mag load 1 round and lock it in the pistol. get on the firing line, load the live round into the chamber and shoot the single shot. drop out the mag, set down the pistol, reload 1 round in the mag and repeat this process for 5 shots, take a second or 2 between shots and relax. i'll bet all 5 are inside the ring. 

when firing single shots, use the mag. dont drop the live round into the open chamber and drop the slide on it. its a possiability you can damage your extractor doing it.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ditto, that is a common problem with Glocks,XD,M&P. those trigger take some practice to get the right pull down pat. When you shoot hold trigger back and only release it enough to rest it(dont let off of the trigger completely) then Squeeze. Dry fire practice is a good thing, unload gun put all ammo in separate room point in safe direction and dry fire 30-40-50 a night. concentrate on trigger pull and that front sight don't let it move. good luck


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

will dry firing it mess up the spring?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i dry fire my glocks alot. never had an issue with springs, strikers or anything.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I would say its operator error. Really concenttarte on how you are gripping and firing the wepon with each shot. I wouls say you are changing your grip or how you are pulling the trigger


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Loomis-Eyed said:


> I recently purchased an XD. The last 2 times to the range it has been shooting hard to the left after a few rounds. The first few shots are great but once I get to about a dozen rounds it it starts hiting left again.
> Has anyone experienced this before? Either with an XD or another type?



I have the XD40 Subcompact and the 45 compact as well. I notice that same issue if I have my left index finger over the trigger guard. Think about how you shoot and that may be the same issue that I was having. The XD line are great guns. I've had mine for about two years and shoot 500 rounds a month with no issues. 

If you keep having that issue get an H&K USP45


----------



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I'm sure it is my form while shooting. The trigger pull is something I need to get used to on this gun. And like Thompson stated I too rest my left index finger on the trigger guard or tac light if it's on. I'll give everyones advice a go and see how it works out. Thanks again!!


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Thompson240 said:


> I have the XD40 Subcompact and the 45 compact as well. I notice that same issue if I have my left index finger over the trigger guard. Think about how you shoot and that may be the same issue that I was having. The XD line are great guns. I've had mine for about two years and shoot 500 rounds a month with no issues.
> 
> If you keep having that issue get an H&K USP45


I'm into the Glock's heavy the last 6 month's, G17,G22,G23,and the G27 and the trigger's take some practise to get use to. Had hand sex with a XD tactical .40 several months ago, grip felt great, want one. It may mess up my plans for my next Glock 38, I just loved that tactical.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

It's form and you already solved it. If you notice that you bring your left index finger up on the front of the trigger guard then you already know your problem. I have done this before as well and consistently pull shots when i did it. Since then i have corrected it. Good luck.


----------

